# MK6 TDI Build, Airlift XL's/V2



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey everyone, I decided to void my extended warranty even more by going air, 2010 VW Golf TDi 4dr, Revo V.1, 18x8 VMR VB3 wrapped with toyo proxes 1's

Before:









After:









Plans:

Airlift XL's all around, V2 management, quick disconnect /removable tanks(for easy relocation),,......plus .the usual or unusual 

Trunk Prep:

Digital Camo wrapped factory flooring

















Under the factory flooring is 1" pressed board wrapped in leather with flush mount ring

















Under the 1" pressed board is the 2x4 frame with pressed board mounts for components, retaining the spare, will be spraying frame so it doesn't look so ghetto

























Buffer bottle/ Inline cooling tank / portable filler bottle









Found my Netting a decided to tak a shoot with some random stuff

























5 gal box I started and realized I needed the bottle to finish...
























Should get everything in the mail this week, and install/build party hopefully the following weekend :beer::thumbup:

more pics to come....


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

looks fun! watching :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

gunna be good alex! cant wait to play with the v2. so your planning on installing 2 weekends from now? im gunna be out of town this weekend coming up. but this is gunna be fun either way


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

suh-weet! Really interested in some feedback on the V2 system once you've installed!

:thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

yes Todd the install is this upcoming weekend, and looking forward to it too...


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

interesting theme, should look good:thumbup: tried to find the mk4 trunk setup that reminds me of this but couldn't find it.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Looking forward to being a part of this build Alex! Looks so badass so far!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

ericshell said:


> interesting theme, should look good:thumbup: tried to find the mk4 trunk setup that reminds me of this but couldn't find it.


 is it this one?


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> is it this one?


Yup! couldn't remember his name, can't believe he put it up for sale either!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

ericshell said:


> Yup! couldn't remember his name, can't believe he put it up for sale either!


his name was like oscarblock or somethin along those lines.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes one of the many inspirations for my build


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Love the CAMO theme so far!!


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks, just got my tank yesterday and today should be the big box of goodies, can't wait for this work day to end and I can come home to a box of awesomeness,


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I thought your bomb was going to be the tank, whats going in the Bomb?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Tha Bomb


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Love your creativity!

I'm guessing you served by your theme and combat gear, so I just want to say thank you for your service! :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe the bomb is being used as a buffer tank, that say the air can cool down before heading to the main tank, kind of like a big water trap


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

yes i am active duty, and my trunk is a tribute to all that have served and are currently serving their country.

The tank is going to be used as an in line buffer tank/ portable tank in case i need to air up a tire for some one or something else. 

I forgot how frustrating getting the front struts out and back in...got one in but gonna wait until tomorrow to finish, have plans today but should be finished this weekend


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking great man. :beer: for going active duty. Showed a few vw guys at my unit your setup. :thumbup: all around.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hell yeah alex! Keep the pics coming. :snowcool:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

the plumbing for the buffer tank








Started on the wireing harness








































And the sweet v2 controller nicely tucked in the center console
















Spinde spreader i made from a 3/4" allen key, worked amazing
















For the air lines I followed the same path as the harness under the splash guards next to brake and fuel lines, quite easy to take out and replace if you get a hole in your line








The rear steup
































the trunk








the little man keepin eye on the tank for me
















late night shot after finishing, will take more pics today when its light out


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Watched Alex work yesterday, and saw this in person this morning... Looks dope! congrats!!! :wave:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nicely done alex!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

i noticed you used a dump muffler. how well does that work?


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

its a flow control, just regulates the flow to the bags, not out, i tried to find something but dont know of any dump control for the v2 yet


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks dope alex, lets see a shot of the trunk finished. :wave:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

have to do a few more things and then i will post one


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

military themed vw airride project. i like it *a l o t*


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

uh oh, the dreaded creaking/squeaking, time to get some lythium and check the spacers...:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The rear Control Arm bushings may need to be re-aligned. They tend to make noise when the vehicles ride height is changed by several inches. Usually a slight re-alignment and some lithium will take care of it. :thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

its ok now repositioned the rear baag top brackets and lithium greased the bushings, quiet except for an occasional grind from the fender...lol


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

v2...fun for all ages


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

this is awesome.. thats an awesome trunk setup and boss how your son is so into it


----------



## jayfour (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome set up :thumbup: looking to go air on my mkvi thats a week old


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

do it you wont regret it:thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

suggestion for those going with v2 make sure your presets are at riding level, accidently aired out going about 15mph and tore up a tire, no body damage and tire is still rideable...but def setting all my presets tonight...:banghead:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

still more to come...:laugh:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I am glad that u desided to void that warranty, it looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

gettin notched thursday, no more aired out tilt


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

And the next day tire got hungry...


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

waiting to order fender, in the mean time time to vinyl wrap some trim pieces:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for your service!!!! This is an awesome build!


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the detailed pic's. :thumbup:
Looks like a fun build.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

musclefreak_7 said:


> its ok now repositioned the rear baag top brackets and lithium greased the bushings, quiet except for an occasional grind from the fender...lol


I'm glad that worked for you. :thumb up:

How is the setup so far?


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

i love the setup the two things would have changed in my entire build would be the tires i have as you can tell by the fender and to take the time and fix an air leak somewhere , but other than that the airlift kit is amazing very reliable and comfortable. i have recommended it to several others in my area and you should have some buyers in the near future.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for your service.

Awesome little guy! Awesome build Awesome trunk set up all around great:thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

your welcome and thanks


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

*new wheels*


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking really good!


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Richies Dinner meet


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

B&G Suspension Meet


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

rc car body I just did to match my car


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

That rear fitment on the new wheels :heart::thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Seen your build a while back. Love the LMs :thumbup: Nice touch! 

From one sevice member to another, thanks for your service bro! :beer:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

joecastro420 said:


> Seen your build a while back. Love the LMs :thumbup: Nice touch!
> 
> From one sevice member to another, thanks for your service bro! :beer:


Thanks:beer: and your welcome:beer::beer:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Are your wheels 18's or 17's and are you notched??? 

Thanks.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

jun_1.8T said:


> Are your wheels 18's or 17's and are you notched???
> 
> Thanks.


 Bbs lm
17x8 et 45 front
17x9 et 42 rear

Right front notched


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

42nd Murrieta Father's Day Car Show


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you remember the specs of the vmr's? Looks great, my 4 door will be on the ground shortly


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

mbg_euros said:


> Do you remember the specs of the vmr's? Looks great, my 4 door will be on the ground shortly


 18x8 et 45 all the way around
here's a recent pic decided to run them for a little while


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Late but Happy Halloween!


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm, I've been thinking about running my harness outside the car, pretty much exactly what you are doing. The only problem is I live in canada and theres quite a bit of temperature variation haha. I'll see though, saves a lot of time running it outside.

How did you hook up your harness?? Where are you connecting the ignition wire? A pic would be great actually


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

poonpower said:


> Hmm, I've been thinking about running my harness outside the car, pretty much exactly what you are doing. The only problem is I live in canada and theres quite a bit of temperature variation haha. I'll see though, saves a lot of time running it outside.
> 
> How did you hook up your harness?? Where are you connecting the ignition wire? A pic would be great actually


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

ahh that was much appreciated. Thanks a lot

You still routed it back into the panel even though you ran the harness outside. I will do the same then, much easier than removing all the door sills and what not

Thanks again


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

poonpower said:


> ahh that was much appreciated. Thanks a lot
> 
> You still routed it back into the panel even though you ran the harness outside. I will do the same then, much easier than removing all the door sills and what not
> 
> Thanks again


No problem, anything to save someone else a headache, this way saved me a ton of time good luck with the install:thumbup:


----------



## polishkid7 (Nov 2, 2013)

Setup looks amazing man. Love the theme. My question to you is how are the roads by you? Are they ****ty or decent? I wanna get air but worried that the ****ty roads here in VA might screw things up faster then normal even if I would be driving slow.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

polishkid7 said:


> Setup looks amazing man. Love the theme. My question to you is how are the roads by you? Are they ****ty or decent? I wanna get air but worried that the ****ty roads here in VA might screw things up faster then normal even if I would be driving slow.


Not too bad, but I travel air'd up most of the time and low and slow when I just cruisin


----------



## polishkid7 (Nov 2, 2013)

musclefreak_7 said:


> Not too bad, but I travel air'd up most of the time and low and slow when I just cruisin


you got a lot of pot holes over there on the west coast tho?


----------



## polishkid7 (Nov 2, 2013)

I've only been to to San Diego but that was during deployment. The roads didnt look bad but there was an ass ton of hills lol.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

polishkid7 said:


> I've only been to to San Diego but that was during deployment. The roads didnt look bad but there was an ass ton of hills lol.


yeah, roads aren't too bad, its just road debris mostly


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Its been a while but here's an update


----------



## vinyvolingy (Jul 17, 2013)

Sub'd! Awesome build thread. :wave:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

traded the bbs, so will be looking forward to what this will look like in reality


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------

